# 357/9mm convertable



## eugenius (Dec 4, 2011)

I have a customer looking for a 357/9mm convertable, stainless, w/rosewood grips, adjustable sights, 51/2'' barrel, and I'm drawing a blank on where to find one. I read somewhere Ruger didn't make many 9mm stainless. What to do, what to do?


----------



## ezsit (Jun 3, 2012)

I do not remember a 5.5" SS Blackhawk 357/9mm convertible. A 6.5" stainless 357/9mm convertible Blackhawk is for sale right now on gunsamerica.com, Item number: 912970694.


----------



## Ala Tom (Apr 1, 2011)

I have been tracking this for a while expecting to get one when I could afford it. This and other convertibles used to be listed regularly on several sites. Now I don't see them. Are they in short supply? Is this a more useful combination than just getting a .357 Mag and shooting .38 Specials for practice? I had a Ruger .357 Blackhawk until a year ago. Its barrel was too long (10 inches). But now I'd like a 6 1/2.


----------



## rex (Jan 27, 2012)

I've noticed the convertibles getting rarer over the last few years so I'm sure finding something specific is going to take some time and searching.

Have these stared to see collector status?I never saw the logic in that combo,there's alot of freebore and minimal rifling engraving going on with the 9.Without handloading I don't see anything great in the accuracy department.Blackhawks are a nice piece though.


----------

